# Fibrous Veggies



## Jodi (Aug 27, 2003)

I found a great list of Fibrous Veggies  

Enjoy 

Alfalfa Sprouts 
Artichoke Hearts 
Arugula 
Asparagus 
Avocado 
Bamboo Shoots 
Bean Sprouts 
Beet Greens 
Bock Choy 
Broccoli 
Brussel Sprouts 
Cabbage 
Cauliflower 
Celery 
Celery Root 
Chard 
Chicory 
Chives 
Collard Greens 
Cucumber 
Dandelion Greens 
Eggplant 
Endive 
Escarole 
Fennel 
Hearts of Palm 
Jicama 
Kale 
Kohlrabi 
Leeks 
Lettuce 
Mache 
Millie lettuce
Mushrooms 
Okra 
Olives 
Onion 
Parsley 
Peppers 
Radicchio 
Radishes 
Rhubard 
Sauerkraut 
Scallions 
Snow Pea Pods 
Sorrel 
Spinach 
String beans
Summer Squash 
Tomato 
Water Chestnuts 
wax beans 
Zucchini


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Youjie (Aug 27, 2003)

Bamboo Shoots is my fav!


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 28, 2003)

Good post....now if people woud read it and copy/paste it on their compters.....


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 3, 2003)

good lookin out


----------



## Skib (Sep 3, 2003)

most of the veggies i eat are on that list!

YAY


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Sep 3, 2003)

you know what would be COOL? if you posted a list of starchy carbs


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 4, 2003)

Does anyone actually eat Dandelion greens?  Mmm...


----------



## rookieisme (Sep 13, 2003)

awesome, thanks Jodi


----------



## kvyd (Feb 7, 2004)

carrots?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

<-actually eats dandelion greens


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kvyd *_
> carrots?


No not carrots - they are not a fibrous veggie


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, I eat 23 of em out of that list.   Not too shabby.

I don't care HOW healthy Brussel Sprouts are - I'd rather eat a pile of poo instead.  Lord knows, it has got to taste better than them things


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

brussel sprouts in olive oil and a lot of vinegar mmmmmmmm


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

It's pretty safe to say looking at that list that just about every vegetable contains some amount of  fiber.  Carrots don't apparently but they have betacarotine which is good for your eye sight.  so who cares,  eat em all they are all good for ya.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Brussel Sprouts are an "A" on my list.


----------



## OmarJackson (Feb 10, 2004)

do all those vegetables have no impact on blood insulin whatsoever? 

thats why they're good right?


----------



## sara (Feb 14, 2004)

radishes included in the veggies list, but not so many people eat radishes.. why is that?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 14, 2004)

I like radishes!  espeically with vinegar and pepper! 

YB, different veggies have different impacts on glucose. there are starchy veggies like peas, corn, potatoes, etc. and fiberous veggies are lower in carbs, lower in calories, higher in fiber.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm radishes!   yummy stuff


----------



## sara (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I like radishes!  espeically with vinegar and pepper!
> 
> YB, different veggies have different impacts on glucose. there are starchy veggies like peas, corn, potatoes, etc. and fiberous veggies are lower in carbs, lower in calories, higher in fiber.




*I  like sprouts w/ vinegar, pepper and some butter * 
*So, you saying radishes have different impacts on glucose than the green veggies? *


----------



## TS05 (Feb 13, 2006)

I know this is old, but is there any downside to only eating a few of those?...Or is it best to get a wide range of them in your diet?


----------



## Caesar (Feb 14, 2006)

what about green beans and all those other beans (black, pinto, northern..)?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2006)

Caesar said:
			
		

> what about green beans and all those other beans (black, pinto, northern..)?


Beans should be considered a starchy carb - so think of them like grains, potato, breads etc.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2006)

TS05 said:
			
		

> I know this is old, but is there any downside to only eating a few of those?...Or is it best to get a wide range of them in your diet?


There are certainly benefits of eating many different types as you get different vitamins, minerals and phytochemicals/anti-oxidants from the different sorts of vegetables - and each offers you something unique.

But I think the most important thing is to first make sure you are eating a decent amount of fruits and vegetables each day - then worry about the variety.


----------

